# SaiBaba



## Karthika (Mar 30, 2019)

"I never neglect you but protect you at all times". 🙂 My first try of this pencil sketch which I have took around 3 hours to complete. Kindly post your feedbacks and suggestions if any. It will be a great help for me to improve it in my next sketching.


----------



## Artema (May 12, 2019)

Put more shading, make it deep those are the basic things I also learn  ps. Sai baba is on the dark side for now, draw "bright" heros


----------



## Draw_Juice (May 15, 2019)

*Making a drawing better*

very nice job--good for you!

To improve it you might consider:

Line quality
Create more dynamic lines by varying your line weight a bit more. This variety in the line will give the drawing sense of movement, that's huge. Being conscious of this will also help you practice your draftsmanship  

It can also create depth. For example thick, dark lines will appear to advance toward the viewer while thin, light lines appear to recede. Good stuff!

Light direction
Think of where the light source is. Is it camera right or left? Above or below? Once you establish this it's easier to design both the shadow and light patterns. Just think it through logically about what will catch the light and what will be blocked from the light. I know you can do it 

The lighting will give your drawing a feeling of solidity as well as a sense of drama, reality and depth.

Hint at the background with some value or use a graphic shape filled with a dark value to frame the character. This helps eliminate the floating in isolation look that many drawing suffer from. It also tells the viewer where to look by calling attention to it with value contrast.

I hope this helped!

DJ


----------



## Ocean (Oct 27, 2019)

Like the someone else replied I think shading would add a lot of depth But looks good tho!


----------

